# woodtec bits



## ray-t (Apr 14, 2011)

who makes woodtec router bits


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ray

You may want to call WoodWorkers supply I'm sure they will have that info.
Free call 800 number can't hurt to ask..
Woodworker.com: Woodtek CLASSIC PLUNGE PPTRN BIT

=====



ray-t said:


> who makes woodtec router bits


----------

